# Just wondering..



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Just wondering if anyone has been finding birds in some of the areas that were hit so hard with that early winter storm? Are the birds starting to show up again or was the storm pretty hard on them? Sounds like the Mott area didn't suffer too bad. How about Dickinson, Washburn, Minot, Turtle Lake, Watford, Hazen?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I hope people have learned from this it is not so much the snow but how cold it is when blizzarding, the birds obviously do much better when the storms hit in warmer weather. We got lucky!!!!


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

DJ: sent you a pm


----------



## Drunkguy (Oct 20, 2005)

It would seem that the blizzard did a number on the younger birds... all of them that we shot were at least 2nd year birds. Numbers were definatly down north of dickinson... Our guy that keeps an eye out for birds said he could tell a huge difference from before to after...


----------

